

The Scientific Flight of the Falcon - ph0rque
http://www.nrel.gov/news/features/feature_detail.cfm/feature_id=16495

======
fallinghawks
There has been a huge amount of grousing among falconers and wildlife
biologists about wind farms being allowed a certain number of raptors to be
killed by turbines without penalty. This is an excellent step in the right
direction.

If each individual turbine could detect and shut down when a raptor comes into
its vicinity that would save birds and minimize downtime.

~~~
Mithaldu
Your comment reads like an xkcd comic.

~~~
fallinghawks
I'll take that as a compliment.

